# Best eartips for BLON 03?



## uzapucax

Hi guys,
BLON 03 has very good reviews but everybody complain about the short nozzle and its generic low standar eartips. What do you think are the best ones for this model? Some people says to use large double flannel ones since its short nozzle and bad seal problem. Any advice on this? If i can get them in Ali Express or Amazon that would be nice too. I am very new at this. Sorry about my English too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lolito

It's about trying out really, I had the same question, and it really depends on your ears. One thing is for sure, none will fit well, because these iems have that problem with the fit. I ordered double seal spinfits size medium, my eras didn't like them. I had regular single seal spinfits in my previous sony. For this I went with spinfits regular single seal, size large. In the iem nozzle I put a rubber ring, cut from other tips, so the current tips do not mount deep, they stay on the end of the nozzle, on the groove, so they are more on the outside. Like this they fit nice, great sound for 30$, awesome sound really. I got a **** 8 core cable, it really sounds better than 3$ cables.


----------



## baskingshark

Most headfier prefer longer nozzle tips eg spinfits for optimal fit of the BL03. Spinfit CP100 for more bass, CP145 for less bass.

A few headfiers reported a successful fit on the BLON BL-03 with a spacer mod or some variant of the sort (pics included, credit to these folks), YMMV:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1745#post-15176790
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1841#post-15260691
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1774#post-15201197


----------

